# Basic, getting there........



## wannabe-infantry-guy (18 Jun 2003)

I just did my interview, medical, and cfat test. The officer that interviewed me said it takes min. 2 months to get phoned and offered a job. I was just wondering, how long is it after you get the call that you have to ship out to basic training. Do they fly you to Quebec, and arrange everything for you or what?


----------



## D-n-A (19 Jun 2003)

my brother left for St Jean on June 6th

he phoned the CFRC a few times, an got put onto a merit list, then waited about a month, if that an they phoned him, an told him he‘s going to get sworn in an sign a lot of paperwork, an gave him his travel orders on a certain day, then the next day he had to be at the airport, he showed his travel orders(or something else) an they gave him his ticket, etc, etc

he took a civilian plane(Jetsgo) out to Montreal, then took a taxi to St Jean, which cost $70, he took the receipt an the CF is going to reimburst him for it

so, pretty much, it was all paid for him, the plane ride, an the taxi(after the reimbursment)


----------



## nbk (19 Jun 2003)

He took a taxi from Montreal to St. Jean? Isn‘t St. Jean right near Quebec City?


----------



## Fusaki (19 Jun 2003)

St Jean is just a a little southeast of Montreal. CFB Valcartier is about 30 minutes from Quebec City.


----------

